# I.T positions



## slen (Sep 24, 2008)

I have some work experiences, and I am interested in computer and multi-media industry jobs, which I graduated from Computer Programming Diploma program. What are the chances to get an entry-level position in Singapore? What are the salary range for these positions? How much is the rent for a room in Singapore? Cost of living? Can a foreigner do two jobs there?

Thank You


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Start looking at the New Straits Times on-line edition, at the ads. To stay in Singapore you need to have a work permit sponsored by someone who can't hire a local. Computer programming is a very common field for young Singaporeans to enter, so I don't know if they have a shortage. 

While Singapore needs workers, from what I have read, they are either for low level jobs for which they hire from Indonesia or India, or for those with PhDs who work in areas like stem cell research.


----------

